# Prodave in Delphi einbinden zum auslesen von DBs in S7-400



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich möchte ein Delphi Programm mit Hilfe des 'w95_s7.dll' Treibers mit einer Siemens S7-400 SPS verknüpfen.
Meine Aufgabe ist es Werte eines Datenbausteins über  MPI auszulesen, deswegen ist auch der Treiber notwendig. Diese werden im Programm weiter verarbeitet und in einem Graphen dargestellt.
Habe jedoch wenig Erfahrung damit  :roll: .  Ich hätte gerne Beispiele oder Tipps wie man mit dem Treiber in Delphi arbeitet. Hat jemand noch nähere Infos über den Treiber? Des weiteren suche ich ein Tutorial/Tipps über die Organisation eines Datenbausteins. Wie werden dort Werte abgespeicher und wo sind sie mit Hilfe des Treibers zu finden.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
MfG Slowhandz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 September 2005)

Hallo,

hier gibt es ein Handbuch zu Prodave mit Beispielen zu Delphi.
Auch zu Zugriffsmöglichkeiten sind dort erläutert.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...21971420&F11Marker=false&siteid=cseus&query2=

Es gibt auch Alternativen zu Prodave von Siemens. Falls daran 
interessiert einfach nochmals melden.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (21 September 2005)

Lazarus (ist hier Member) hatte auf seiner Homepage eine Headerdatei für Delphi, frag ihn doch mal über PN, ob er sie dir schickt.


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Libnodave bringt von hause aus eine Unit zur Anbindung an Delphi mit. Leider ist sie gerade nicht auf dem Stand der Bibliothek...-: (


----------



## Mr.Slowhandz (21 September 2005)

*Thankx*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Sorry das mit dem Gast Akkount war keine Absicht.

Grüsse Mr.Slowhandz


----------



## Anonymous (21 September 2005)

Das mit der Unit wäre Klasse! *riesigfreu*

Vielen Dank @ Zottel und Libnodave


----------



## Zottel (21 September 2005)

Na ja, ich sagte ja, leider ist sie nicht auf dem Stand der Bibliothek. Zunächst mal müstest du in nodave.pas überall cdecl;stdcall; durch stdcall ersetzen.


----------



## Kurt (21 September 2005)

zu Prodave und Delphi gibt's unter Anderem hier was:

http://www.runmode.com/delphi.htm

kurt


----------



## Mr.Slowhandz (21 September 2005)

Hallo Kurt!
Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich habe dort auch die Datei von Lazarus gefunden.


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2005)

Ah, die haben die Datei direkt drin, Lazarus Site ist leider geschlossen.


----------



## Lazarus™ (22 September 2005)

Ja leider ist meine Site platt und ich schaffe es irgendwie garnicht wieder Leben da reinzubringen. Ich bin viel zu oft hier...

Mr.SlowHandz:  Ich habe dir die Unit gemailt, ich wusste nicht, das du die schon hast *gggg*


----------



## Mr.Slowhandz (23 September 2005)

Hallo Lazarus!
Kein Problem. Trotzdem Thankx. 
Werd mir das als Backup zur Seite legen  :wink: 
Euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Gruss Mr.Slowhandz


----------



## Lazarus™ (2 Oktober 2005)

So ich habe mal die Prodave 6 Version nach Delphi Konvertiert...
Ich hoffe das ist alles so richtig, konnte es nicht testen, da ich die 6er Prodave nicht habe :-(

Vielleicht mailt Ihr mir,wenn es Fehler gibt, dann kann man das bereinigen...


----------

